# Vehicle insurance



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Well...the time has come! I have spent way too much time and money taking taxi's everywhere I go and at times it is getting more and more difficult to even find an available taxi...particularly in the morning when everyone is trying get to work.

So, I am purchasing a new vehicle but I am curious what the insurance requirements are for a vehicle in the Philippines...(if any). I actually have three separate issues to discuss here:

#1 - Can someone share their personal experiences, knowledge, suggestions or comments about having insurance for a personally owned vehicle here in paradise? I would like to know what the insurance requirements are for a vehicle that is owned outright, a vehicle that is financed, for both a motorcycle or a car and any other possible suggestions.

#2 - Are city stickers required? Barangay stickers? Etc...??? I have seen some vehicles with stickers on them but most do not have any. What is the best way to go and stay flying under the radar and keep the local officials from harassing you?

#3 - Also...what are the restrictions for having tinted windows here? In the US we were only allowed a certain calculated level of dark tinting, (and the cops would pull you over and check), but here in the Philippines I have seen some vehicles with completely blacked out windows. You could not see anyone inside the vehicle if you wanted to!

I like the dark tinted windows for two main reasons...ONE...the locals cannot see that a foreigner is behind the wheel...and TWO...a potential thief cannot see if their is anything of value laying inside the vehicle.

Thoughts anyone? Thanks in advance...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Hope this info will help you in some way. My personal experience. I bought one of the Suzuki Carryvans last year (September, 2014). It was cut apart in Japan and reassembled here in Cebu. I paid 180,000 Peso's (Approx $4160). It had 236,000 Km's showing on the odometer. I have had absolutely no problems as when they reassemble, it seems as if they do take care of any matters known, so it has treated me as a new vehicle. The Dealer here (Domescon Motors) in Iloilo City took care of getting the Insurance and the Registration taken care of(although I am still driving with a temporary plate, as it seems LTO cannot furnish permanent plates). Maybe somebody else will chime in with more info.

I don't know what the regs are here on the windows, but I do see some very very dark ones.

Fred

Gene, Please delete the business name if needed to comply with the rules. TIA. Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Hope this info will help you in some way. My personal experience. I bought one of the Suzuki Carryvans last year (September, 2014). It was cut apart in Japan and reassembled here in Cebu. I paid 180,000 Peso's (Approx $4160). It had 236,000 Km's showing on the odometer. I have had absolutely no problems as when they reassemble, it seems as if they do take care of any matters known, so it has treated me as a new vehicle. The Dealer here (Domescon Motors) in Iloilo City took care of getting the Insurance and the Registration taken care of(although I am still driving with a temporary plate, as it seems LTO cannot furnish permanent plates). Maybe somebody else will chime in with more info.
> 
> I don't know what the regs are here on the windows, but I do see some very very dark ones.
> 
> ...


I think the business name is okay Fred as you are using them and might give the other poster a place to start with pricing .
I'd kinda like to see insurance rates myself as we are thinking of getting one of those micro-minivan's -- eventually.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

My windows are dark you cannot see in from the outside. For me it is safety for my wife when she is alone.
My bank has an insurance broker we use for the car and the house.
I went full blown coverage it's cheap compared to the US.
Acts of God included. My reason is NONE of the jeepney or tricycle drivers carry insurance some POV don't have either. I am not worried about us causing an accident but THEM. So if we do have an accident we can get our car fixed. You can get minimum coverage but know what you are covered for. Remember you are a foreigner and it will be your fault. So don't put yourself in a situation to save a few pesos. Now I have had to file a claim once. I had no issue with the insurance company even though I was found at fault for a motorbike hitting me on my right side when I as in the right lane. Yep passing on the right AMAZING


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> My windows are dark you cannot see in from the outside. For me it is safety for my wife when she is alone.
> My bank has an insurance broker we use for the car and the house.
> I went full blown coverage it's cheap compared to the US.
> Acts of God included. My reason is NONE of the jeepney or tricycle drivers carry insurance some POV don't have either. I am not worried about us causing an accident but THEM. So if we do have an accident we can get our car fixed. You can get minimum coverage but know what you are covered for. Remember you are a foreigner and it will be your fault. So don't put yourself in a situation to save a few pesos. Now I have had to file a claim once. I had no issue with the insurance company even though I was found at fault for a motorbike hitting me on my right side when I as in the right lane. Yep passing on the right AMAZING


Thanks c_acton98...I was in line with the very same thinking. Since I am the foreigner here and most likely will be at fault for any potential mishap, I figured I better have the top insurance coverage available. It is not worth it for me to try to save a few peso's.

Cars sit a little too low for my back disability and it gets uncomfortable getting in and out of a car at times so I bought a 2015 Jeep Cherokee Limited from CATS Motors in Greenhill's. They sit a little bit higher off the ground and are so easy for me to slide in and out of without the excessive bending of my back. I would like to protect my investment with some decent insurance coverage. But my first stop is to find a good window tinting service and black out all the windows for privacy and security.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*2015 Jeep Cherokee Limited*



Cebu Citizen said:


> Thanks c_acton98...I was in line with the very same thinking. Since I am the foreigner here and most likely will be at fault for any potential mishap, I figured I better have the top insurance coverage available. It is not worth it for me to try to save a few peso's.
> 
> Cars sit a little too low for my back disability and it gets uncomfortable getting in and out of a car at times so I bought a 2015 Jeep Cherokee Limited from CATS Motors in Greenhill's. They sit a little bit higher off the ground and are so easy for me to slide in and out of without the excessive bending of my back. I would like to protect my investment with some decent insurance coverage. But my first stop is to find a good window tinting service and black out all the windows for privacy and security.


Cebu Citizen sounds like your living the dream, I haven't viewed a Jeep Cherokee in a long time, looks really nice, interior looked awesome. I'm sure you'll find a premium spot for window tinting if not I'd be tempted to ask someone else who has a new vehicle with a great tint job where he had that done or the dealership for advice.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've got a 2001 Grand Cherokee, would be the perfect PI vehicle but alas that can't come to be.

But let's me know that's the vehicle (type) I want in the PI.

How did the price compare to the US?


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree with the comments about the tinted windows to mask our appearance and hide valuables within. I bought a vehicle here that has dark tint on all the windows.

I have recently removed the tint from the front windshield because I found it too dark for driving at twilight and at night. Most of my driving is in the countryside where there are no street lights.

After having a couple of close calls of running over one of the too numerous motorbikes that do not have any lights at all I decided to remove it. For city driving it might be ok with having street lights but not outside the city IMO.

I don't think there are and rules regarding the type or darkness of the tint. I will probably get a light tint put on the windshield for the security issues mentioned. The other option I am looking at is having it tinted with the reflective type leaving a horizontal opening 8-10" clear to look through. I have found when looking at the ones with just the horizontal opening it was difficult to see the occupants with the reflective type being used. 

Last night coming home when it was fully dark I passed a Jeepney going the other way with no lights at all. Scary!! Be careful out there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tinting can be dangerous*



JShannon said:


> I agree with the comments about the tinted windows to mask our appearance and hide valuables within. I bought a vehicle here that has dark tint on all the windows.
> 
> I have recently removed the tint from the front windshield because I found it too dark for driving at twilight and at night. Most of my driving is in the countryside where there are no street lights.
> 
> ...


Same here I've had some issue's driving with tinted windows, my car came tinted but I haven't taken it off yet, it's very hard to see at night and worse when it's raining. 

Many of the tricycles and jeepneys will drive without lights, I guess they're saving the battery Lol, when I get closer to home I have the other issue's of double parked tricycles and so it makes it harder to maneuver and with cars coming from the opposite direction we usually end up shutting off the lights to get by each other, otherwise your blinded.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

JShannon said:


> The other option I am looking at is having it tinted with the reflective type leaving a horizontal opening 8-10" clear to look through. I have found when looking at the ones with just the horizontal opening it was difficult to see the occupants with the reflective type being used.


Yes but try driving with it first if you can. My BIL's van is like that and its a nightmare when I drive it. First the opening has to be at your level/height then even though the rest is tinted and see through you're still really only looking thru a slit. Was very distracting and harder to see than full tint imo. It's an optical illusion to the mind kind of thing, at least in my experience.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

You'll need to get the 3rd party personal insurance to receive your car's annual road worthiness sticker; without that the police most definitely will pull you over. I agree with c_acton, if you can afford a car you can afford the full insurance.

Re: heavy tinting; the risk of hitting someone in the evening is far higher than the risk of someone noticing that you are a foreigner and driving. I have moderate tinting to keep the sun glare down, that's about all. If someone wishes to act against you as you are a foreigner it is more likely to be a planned activity by someone who has monitored your movements. Tinting isn't going to change that.

That said, I love having the car here as I get out of Manila on weekends to remote places for hiking/swimming etc; well worth it.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Cebu Citizen sounds like your living the dream, I haven't viewed a Jeep Cherokee in a long time, looks really nice, interior looked awesome. I'm sure you'll find a premium spot for window tinting if not I'd be tempted to ask someone else who has a new vehicle with a great tint job where he had that done or the dealership for advice.



I have checked a few places that do window tinting and I was NOT impressed with the quality of work done there. I know good quality work exists here in the Philippines because I have seen so many other vehicles with awesome window tinting work done. But I will keep searching and I know sooner or later I will find a good place...

I am not going to pay this kind of money for a brand new vehicle and then have air bubbles in my window tinting...it not only looks terrible, it is harder to see through the air bubbles and it cheapens the appearance of the entire vehicle.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

The salesman helped us with insurance. However, we didn't get coverage for flood, etc "acts of God" as we know it doesn't flood where we are. We have not made a claim on insurance. I negotiated a little discount when we renewed, 3rd year.

But no matter how careful we are, someone can get careless out there. Actually we got paid twice: my husband was in the car parked waiting for me. Someone parked beside us and hit our car when he got out. We did not let him get away with it. Very very minor but the dealer gave a quote to smoothen the scratch and he paid directly the dealer. (5,500 pesos)

The other time we were hit by a golf ball. Our car was dirty and it took some time to find the ball mark. Again, we got a quote - he paid in cash. (8,500 pesos)

These incidents involved non Filipinos. Our friends tell us the most we would get would get for these damages would be "I'm sorry" from Filipinos.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have checked a few places that do window tinting and I was NOT impressed with the quality of work done there. I know good quality work exists here in the Philippines because I have seen so many other vehicles with awesome window tinting work done. But I will keep searching and I know sooner or later I will find a good place...
> 
> I am not going to pay this kind of money for a brand new vehicle and then have air bubbles in my window tinting...it not only looks terrible, it is harder to see through the air bubbles and it cheapens the appearance of the entire vehicle.


IMHO, if you are after quality and are willing to pay for quality, visit BMW, Mercedes, etc Cebu, ask where customers have their vehicles tinted. Some believe in 3M products, i've found LLumar to be better quality (and they are more expensive). Remember to make the windshield tint acceptable for night driving.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

To register your car with the LTO, third party insurance is compulsory. It costs circa PHP 1,000 - 2,000 per year. Comprehensive insurance (to cover fire, theft, etc) costs circa PHP10,000 - PHP25,000 per year depending on the value of the vehicle and the scope of the coverage.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I would have to go out and look at the policy, but PHP 1,300 or 1,600 does kind of sound familiar.

Fred


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

After 3 months of dealing with LTO and other issues related to the purchase and transfer of the vehicle into my name it is finally done. It was a private purchase not through a dealer. Talk about hoops to jump through with probably 5 trips to the LTO where in normal government fashion they tell you that you need something you don't have. You get that, go back and they tell you that you now need this or that. Good thing I have low blood pressure. 

Getting onto my question, can you vehicle owners out there pass on what you are paying for insurance. Got a quote today for 21k which I got reduced to 16k. That is for 500k replacement and all the comprehensive. My vehicle is 6 years old so that is the max amount I could get.

2009 Ford Escape bought for 440k. I plan to get a couple more quotes before making a decision. I have heard Standard is a good company?

Thanks


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> #1 - Can someone share their personal experiences, knowledge, suggestions or comments about having insurance for a personally owned vehicle here in paradise? I would like to know what the insurance requirements are for a vehicle that is owned outright, a vehicle that is financed, for both a motorcycle or a car and any other possible suggestions.
> 
> #2 - Are city stickers required? Barangay stickers? Etc...??? I have seen some vehicles with stickers on them but most do not have any. What is the best way to go and stay flying under the radar and keep the local officials from harassing you?
> 
> ...


If buying a NEW vehicle it is registered for 3 years. No need to line up at LTO for three years BUT it is only covered only for a year of Insurance. Demand that you get FREE Comprehensive Insurance WITH Acts of God coverage ie, flood, lightning strike, end of days 

No other sticker is required of your vehicle except the one issued by the LTO which you should properly display to avoid being hassled. Nowadays it must be place on the upper left hand corner of the windshield when your facing the vehicle. Stickers come with precise instruction on placement.

There is NO law or regulation by the LTO, DOTC or any other law enforcement entity regarding tints. So go dark as you want but bear in mind safety of visibility when driving. Medium to dark tints are a pain when driving at night and outright dangerous at night and raining.

There are some tints out there that are dark but visibility is excellent. I prefer Llumar products on my rental vehicles.

Goodluck.


----------



## AJHRPU (Jun 16, 2015)

*QuickReply*

On the tinting - can recommend 3M. Have all windows (incl. front) tinted quite heavily (you/crocodiles cannot see in at all), I have no problems to see out even when it's dark.

On insurance - My SUV's coverage is for 700K own damage, AON included, 500K for bodily injury and Property damage (limit for if you hit someone else's car/property). Annual premium is 20K incl. all taxes and fees. I have not seen any discounts offered for number of years driven w/o accidents as in some other countries.

I had FLT Prime Insurance Corporation previously, but moving to Federal Phoenix (FPG) as the deductible is 3,200 vs. double that with FLT...

<Snip>

Hope this helps.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

As a follow up for all of you, it does pay to shop around. I checked out a couple more places and the best I found is Standard Insurance.

14,400 for 600k comprehensive, 3000 deductible. They also have for 100 pesos a roadside package for towing and the normal stuff you would get with CAA or AAA coverage. I questioned them about whether there is a tow truck here in San Jose, they said yes but I have never seen one. For 100P it is hard to go wrong I guess, as long as you are prepared to wait many hours for it to show up. Then again we do make numerous trips to Iloilo where it could be benificial.

I went with them as they are a well established company, I have heard good things of dealing with claims with them on here. Time will tell but hopefully I won't have to put that to the test.

Cheers


----------



## AJHRPU (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice. Good for you!
Just make sure you have a high enough limit on the bodily injury and property damage. As a foreigner, it's pretty much your fault by default if any accident occurs, so you want to make sure the insurance covers damage "you caused" to others. I think the default limit is something like P50K which wouldn't cover most real life situations where something worse than a fender bender happened.


----------



## meming (Jun 30, 2015)

make sure you don't get them car insurance from "agents". get them directly from the casa or cheaper ones from banks.

I lost 15,000 from an "agent" but it would have been worst as the new owner of my car damaged it costing 60,000! crazy agents!


----------

